# Fero, Mink, and Lord Free Dogs, Oh My!



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

With all the talk of needing to increase the genetic diversity in dogs, who are you favorite or go-to dogs that are Fero, Mink, and Lord free?


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Without getting in Czech dogs....

Pike Schafbachmuhle
Ufo v Guy's Hof 
Xito Maineiche

Mike Diehl's Kutter is free of all three - was planning a litter from him - but Mother Nature and Delta Airlines really really really messed up my plans!!!


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

wolfstraum said:


> Without getting in Czech dogs....


Yes, let's make that a rule just for simplicities sake since "pure" Czech dogs will be free of those buggers.


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

Here is a dog who is free of all three in Germany - there are 2 sons of his in Maryland...

V Eyko vom Mörfelder Land - German shepherd dog

V Eyko Morfelder Land Sch3

Both have lines to Fero on the bottom - it is EXTREMELY hard to find anything without one or more of the three!

Lee


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

He is an old dog now, but I really liked the litter I had by Hannes Spadener Holz.

V Hannes vom Spadener Holz - German shepherd dog


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

There's a good Hannes son in New England, now, although he has Mink on the bottom side:

H'Doc vom Rex Lupus


----------



## Chris Wild (Dec 14, 2001)

I do not think it hard at all to find dogs without Mink or Lord, and wouldn't consider them prevalent enough to be a bottleneck. Fero is much, much more difficult to avoid without going away from WGR lines entirely. Dogs can be found that only have him once, maybe twice, several generations back, but it is hard to avoid Fero altogether. He is so prevalent, and found so many times in some pedigrees, that I do see the potential for genetic bottlenecking there.

Hannes that Lisa mentioned is one of the few free of all of these, and an exceptional producer from my experience.


----------



## GSDElsa (Jul 22, 2009)

Chris Wild said:


> I do not think it hard at all to find dogs without Mink or Lord, and wouldn't consider them prevalent enough to be a bottleneck.


No, they weren't used nearly as much, but still are a couple of the most prevelant names in GSD's. So, I just thought it would be a fun game to play.


----------



## BlackthornGSD (Feb 25, 2010)

Chris Wild said:


> I do not think it hard at all to find dogs without Mink or Lord, and wouldn't consider them prevalent enough to be a bottleneck. Fero is much, much more difficult to avoid without going away from WGR lines entirely. Dogs can be found that only have him once, maybe twice, several generations back, but it is hard to avoid Fero altogether. He is so prevalent, and found so many times in some pedigrees, that I do see the potential for genetic bottlenecking there.
> 
> Hannes that Lisa mentioned is one of the few free of all of these, and an exceptional producer from my experience.


What do you think Hannes brings to table?


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

In my litter I got tremendous hunt drive in most of the puppies with two being exceptional. Wonderful temperaments, easy to live with in the house and also to travel with. LATE maturing, but then Hannes, himself, was a sleeper until he was over a year. HUGE males (except one), but smaller females. Their mother is smaller. Dogs that really feed off of praise during the work. As little puppies ( and I know Chris faced the same issue) they LOVED flesh. Luckily that seemed to go away. LOL Improvements in structure for the most part. I did have two pups with missing P1's. All males have testicles descended. 

I also found that they took a bit longer to mature into doing bitework. They were not puppy circle type dogs wanting to play with the rag. The female I kept back is farther ahead than the males in protection since the boys are just starting to show some mental maturity (they will be 2 in March). I expected all of this since my litter contains a LOT of back massing on the Lierbergs. 

My male (Hannes X Balien).

Donovan zu Treuen Händen - German shepherd dog


----------

